# Using Masterbuilt Gravity Series Without Controller?



## Rustymeats (Jan 8, 2022)

Hi folks,

I’ve had my Masterbuilt 560 Gravity Series smoker for almost 2 years now. So far, it’s been awesome. The one obvious downfall about it is that it needs to be plugged in.

I was curious if anyone has experimented with using one of these smokers “unplugged”. It’s designed similar to a typical offset smoker, and I can’t think of a reason why you wouldn’t be able to use it as such.

Thoughts?


----------



## Colin1230 (Jan 8, 2022)

Well, due to the lack of responses, I would say no one here has tried doing that nor wants to. I'm not sure what would happen but I wouldn't want it close to the house, just in case. Sorry man, I know that wasn't much help.


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 8, 2022)

No never tried it but you might find the battery pack write up interesting. Still has to be plugged up but self contained . Never tried that either but others here have.

Keith


----------



## Chasdev (Jan 9, 2022)

Without the fan pushing air into the firebox you won't get any air movement into the cook chamber.
The fan and therefore the cook chamber temps are controller dependent.


----------



## mcokevin (Jan 9, 2022)

It won’t work. You need the fan pushing air into the firebox in order to have combustion.

Check out the battery pack mod if power is an issue.


----------

